

Happy Chinese New Year! - papersmith

The new year's day for lunar 4705 is February 7th, 2008 on the Gregorian calendar.<p>Have a good one!
======
kajecounterhack
Gong xi fa tsai, hong bao na lai! (Happy new year, give me money!)

We actually go around to our extended families and all the funds go toward
that shiny new gadget...or if you've got a big family, you might be lucky and
save up for that macbook air?

